# negative cycle af after failed tx



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

can anyone one help me.
im sorry if this turns out to b TMI but i need some advice.lol
i have just had a failed ivf.i was on a cocktail of oestrogen drugs =dulphaston,cyclogest and progynova.to help the lining,and so i realise once i stopped them when the blood test confirmed bfn.i started with losing some watery brown loss but now it has come with aa vengience,but,the amount of pain i am in is unbelievable,infact the last time i felt like this i was mc.i am flooding like nobodies buisness and i sneezed and lost an enormous clot,i know sorry TMI,has anyone else felt like this and is it normal?i would appreciate some advice the pain killers dont seem to be helping either.lo and thanks.xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Tweetie
After my last BFN i lost really heavy with quite a few clots so i raang the clinic convinced i had m/c they said it was because the lining had beeen so thick it was just that coming away, hope this helps.
p.s hope you feel better soon
jue jue 2xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tweetie,

Your AF experience sounds just like mine after failed IVF. And yes, it was just like when I had a m/c. Not nice I'm afraid but certainly quite normal! Hope you feel better soon. 

Love Jaffa  xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tweetie

Hope you feel better soon.




Sarah
XXXX


----------

